# Timing out?



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to waste thread space, but I was wondering if there is any reason for the timing out of login status. I often do work on the computer and am generally logged into UK-M, but am constantly writing Greenspin and ******** {  } into the webpage, after having been doing "something else" - no, not that, I am pure as a dove! 

Thanks

GS


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

when logining in do you click "remember me"?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> when logining in do you click "remember me"?


Nope, does that fix it?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

well it'l stop you from having to re enter you details x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> well it'l stop you from having to re enter you details x


Safe, cheers!


----------

